# No Place Like Home...



## tab (May 5, 2015)

So my stepsister ended up with two male and a female rat. She has the best heart, but wasn't educated on rats. Her female just had a litter 5weeks ago. I took all 4 males. She has 3 females left and two adult PEWs, looking for homes. And unfortunately her female is pregnant again. I am taking her tomorrow to get another cage to separate the males and females. But I didn't know if any of you were close to Topeka, KS. And would want to adopt any of these. I can send you pics and more info. If needed. Thanks.


----------

